# Updated software



## Frederik Magle

I updated the forum software to the latest version today: vBulletin 3.6.0

It includes some new features, and if you have any questions, comments, or notice anything that doesn't work like it's supposed to please let me know and I'll look into it ASAP.

I can tell you about one of the new features which is called "multi-quote". This is the official explanation from jelsoft:



> The much-requested multi-quote feature allows users to tag multiple posts that they wish to respond to by clicking a small button on each post. Once the user clicks the reply button, each tagged post is quoted.
> 
> To increase usability, by default, only posts within the current thread are automatically quoted. If you wish to quote posts in other threads with multi-quote, you simply need to click a link on the reply page, and the text of those posts will be added without a reload.


Anyhow, I have found it to be a little unstable, and my recommended way of using it is as follows: If you wish to quote three posts (A,B,C), start by clicking the new "multiquote button"* under A and then B, and then click the normal "quote" button under C. That shoudl work.

I've also moved a lot of posts from the announcements forum to "classified". From now on the announcements forum will be reserved for announcements regarding this forum from administartors and moderators.

More changes will follow over the coming weeks, so stay tuned 

Kind regards,
Frederik


----------



## Frederik Magle

Just updated the software again, this time to version 3.6.4. There should not be any (noteworthy) changes in functionality, but please report any problems and/or strange behavior you may encounter, thanks.

-Frederik


----------

